# No pluralice, Coronel



## Seba W.

¡Hola!

Estoy tratando de enterarme qué dice el doblaje de una frase al alemán de una película norteamericana. La peli se llamó “El gran escape” (1963 creo) y el dialogo que me interesa es este:

Oficial alemán:  We’re both grounded for the duration of the war...

Oficial norteamericano:  Speak for yourself, Coronel!

El doblaje/traducción al español de la frase del norteamericano fue “No pluralice, Coronel.” Un amigo me dice que la frase en la versión alemana es “Auch sie dass vielleicht mal zutreffen.” Me gustaría saber si alguien podría confirmar esto, o decirme qué es lo que dice y cómo se traduciría al español. 

El link a la peli en alemán está aquí debajo, y la este dialogo ocurre en el minuto 17:20. Lamentablemente, no hablo alemán, así que si pudieran explicar en español sería genial! 

¡Gracias!!

< Regla 4: No se permite insertar ningún archivo de audio, vídeo o enlace sin autorización previa de un moderador. >

Perdón por infringir la regla. La peli puede ser vista buscando el título “Gesprengte Ketten-ganzer Film auf Deutsch.” Gracias!


----------



## Alemanita

De ninguna manera significa lo que dijo tu amigo. (No tiene ningún sentido).
Lo que, según yo, significa es: Verallgemeinern Sie nicht! En castellano: No generalice!
Supongo; no vi la peli.

EDITO: Ahora caigo!!!!!
Rectifico: Lo que se escucha debe ser (deduzco, no lo escuché): Auf Sie mag das ja vielleicht zutreffen. En castellano: Puede ser que esto sea cierto para usted.


----------



## Seba W.

¡Gracias Alemanita!!

¿Podrías googlear “Gesprengte Ketten-ganzer Film auf Deutsch” (el título del video donde está la peli) y mirar en el minuto 17:20. Ahí verás exactamente quee dicen! Si me pudieras decir estaría enormemente agradecido!!


----------



## Alemanita

Lo escuché y es tal cual lo imaginé: Auf Sie mag das vielleicht zutreffen.
Naturalmente que con esto implica: YO NO me quedaré aquí por el resto de la guerra ...


----------



## Seba W.

¡Gracias otra vez!! Perdón que insista, pero entonces sería algo así como:

“Eso se aplicaría quizás a usted”

O más bien, “Eso quizás se aplique solo a usted” o “Eso quizás sea verdad para usted” o “Eso quizás sea verdad para usted mismo”?

Gracias!


----------



## Alemanita

Alemanita said:


> Seba W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias otra vez!! Perdón que insista, pero entonces sería algo así como:
> 
> “Eso se aplicaría quizás a usted”
> 
> O más bien, “Eso quizás se aplique solo a usted” o “Eso quizás sea verdad para usted” o “Eso quizás sea verdad para usted mismo”?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En castellano: Puede ser que esto sea cierto para usted.
Click to expand...


----------

